# Where to buy light sweet crude oil?



## Whyusosrs? (Oct 26, 2010)

Imma doin my science project on the best way to remove crude oil from salt water (I live in Gulf Coast of Florida, so the project should interest many people and be an instant winner). But I've run into a small problem. I can't find anywhere where I can buy like 20 liters of light sweet crude oil. Yes, I've done a google search. I've searched around on almost every search engine I know of and the most hopeful sights I've found sell only very small amounts in "sample" sizes that I think are for science classes. Such as this site http://www.onta.com/id10.html but it only sells it in 4 ML bottles which is way too small for what I need. So tomorrow I think I will call up BP and ask them if can buy some, 'eh?

speedcubin'


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 26, 2010)

Use hay or straw as one of you absorbents for the crude oil. It supposedly works very well.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Oct 26, 2010)

Yep, I've already planned to use both of those, but I can't do it accurately without crude oil. I'm thinking used motor oil has most of the same properties as crude oil and is very easy to get in large quantities.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm guessing you meant mL instead of ML, but 20L is an awful lot, good luck!


----------



## Tyson (Oct 27, 2010)

I read the subject of this and thought... holy crap, what's this guy trying to do? You can buy light sweet crude oil for future delivery on the CME, but it comes in packages of 1,000 barrels.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Oct 27, 2010)

You gotta try using Cat Tails. Supposedly is way better than hay and straw and that stuff.


----------

